# Any other frog keepers?



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a pair of African Clawed frogs (both boys, thankfully), and was wondering if anyone else enjoys frogs as much as I do?

They can be ANY kind of frog, please let us know what the species if when you share! If you want, you can layout what kind of setup you have. :-D

Here's my boys, the albino was a pet-store pity purchase, he was severely emaciated, and now he's about 3" including those drumsticks of his LOL. The brown (wild phase) was just too pretty to pass up! I love my boys, we hang out at the computer.









Frankie









Freddie









their temporary 5.5 gal, filter with a whisper 10 gal in-tank filter. They share this with a small group of "feeder" guppies, a ghost shrimp, a few ramshorn snails, and a fingernail clam. (their eventual home will be a 55 gallon when I move).


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I have four ADFs.. two regular two blonde..

Atilla (girl) and The Hun (boy):









And my still unnamed blondies:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

They're so cute and little! Eventually, I'd like to get a couple of ADF's, but until the boys move into their big tank that's not happening :-(


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

For the longest time I was going to get Poison Dart frogs, but the lack of room and no room to show them off made me change my mind and wait till I have the room for a setup with a pair.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Dart frogs are really cool. My favorites are the blue dart frogs.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a pacman frog! His name is Bean's. He is in a 10 gallon tank since he is still a baby. I use coconut fiber bedding and a cave that is made of a hollowed out tree limb that I got at petsmart. When he gets a little older I plan on putting him into a 15 gallon tank since these guys can get to be about five to seven inches in length. He's about the size of a dollar coin right now. He was a little bigger than a quarter when we bought him.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

What inspired you to get a Pacman? Is he green or albino?

They've started doing color morphs now. I just saw a red one online the other day.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Well I was dating a horrible man who had one and I ended up getting attatched. When I broke up with him I asked him nicely if I could have him because he wasn't financially able and to hurt me he said no. I believe the frog probably got dumped into a cold creek. Even though they will drown and they need heat to live. They are tropical as you probably know. 

I told my now husband of one year (yay) what he did just to hurt me and I talked about that little frog (hopper) all the time. He took me to petsmart and bought me my little Bean's and told me now no one can take him away. Made me want to cry. He is a green juvi. I believe I have some pics in my album and on my journal. I would post one but he is burried and I can't find my USB flash drive which holds all his pictures. I need some recent ones. He's grown a bit.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

That really sucks about Hopper, but awesome that your husband got you Bean! (Sounds like a keeper ;-) )


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I have an ADF named Bilbo Froggins who lives with me betta Aquarius. I'm looking into getting another male named Frodo Froggins once I get Aquarius and Bilbo a 10 gallon tank. My frog has an unhealthy attachment to my betta which my betta partially shares in. He has tried to hug Aquarius a few times when he lays on the bottom of the tank and scares the living daylights out of Aquarius. He also follows him around the tank sometimes and I often catch the two sitting side by side near the moss ball at night where the sleep together. Froggins refuses to eat or come out of hiding if I remove Aquarius from the tank, he's such a funny guy and ALWAYS knows when I break out food. Once he see's the jar I thaw his food in he literally climbs the wall of the tank to come eat xD


Sorry for the poor quality.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I think the "hugs" are Bilbo trying amplexus on poor Aquarius! Lol they have bad eyesight. ;-)

He's awfully cute though. :-D


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah I figured that as much, I tried to explain to him that he can't to that to a betta or he might make him angry but unfortunately I don't speak frog. Another reason I considered getting him a frog buddy but they need a 10 gallon tank for that which I am working on...and a 2 month qt period. T.T


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I have two adfs! I love their personality and am secretly hoping they are male and female lol.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Poor Aquarius, victim of inappropriate froggy lovins! LOL

You could always START your quarantine if you have a small (I'd say about a 2.5 gal), then by the time you're ready for the 10 gal, your other frog will just be halfway through the waiting period.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I originally thought that Freddie was a girl, and Frankie was a boy, I was hoping to breed them, but I think now I'm not so secretly happy that they're both boys!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Skyewillow said:


> Poor Aquarius, victim of inappropriate froggy lovins! LOL
> 
> You could always START your quarantine if you have a small (I'd say about a 2.5 gal), then by the time you're ready for the 10 gal, your other frog will just be halfway through the waiting period.


I was thinking of doing that but my largest hospital tank at the time is a 1.5 gallon. My fat red betta is in the 2.5 until he can inherit the 5 gallon, then he gets a snail buddy...if he doesn't eat his snail buddy that is. T.T The 5 gallon is fully cycled already too and i would have to cycle the 10 gallon before letting froggies live in it. I hear they don't do too hot in uncycled tanks. I know my shrimp didn't do good in an uncycled 10 gallon and the prams were all good too but they still died on me.Don't want my froggins croaking, HIS FACE IS TOO CUTE FOR THAT :O


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is Bean's. I took this today.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Shirley- HE'S CUTE!!!!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> Shirley- HE'S CUTE!!!!


Thanks, he is starting to get those trademark pacman frog fat rolls in the back which makes him even cuter. I finally got him to come out.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

lol!


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I have a Southern Leopard frog. His incredibly creative name: Spot. He showed up in my snail breeding tubs on my deck on July 4th. He's currently in the 20gal, but he's soon getting demoted to the 10, so that the 20 can become a betta growout.  He's actually quite cuddly for a leopard frog.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

He adopted you! lol


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

LOL, yep! I usually don't advocate keeping wild caught critters, but he's doing very well. I didn't want to let him go in my yard because my cats would have gobbled him up! He eats very well, and is now semi-dormant because its so cold outside. 








A previous incarnation of his tank
















Spot








Random hamster


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

That setup looks AMAZING! I'm not very good at putting together anything outside of aquariums XD

(Cute hammy!)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

OMG cute leopard frog! :-D


----------

